# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Kopshtet dhe lulishtet tona!

## sam1r

Pershendetje!
Hapa kte temen, ne t'cilen do te duhej te postonim foto nga kopshtet dhe lulishtet tona. Deshiroj dhe apeloj per pjesmarrje dhe respektim te rregullave(mos posto foto te marra nga interneti). 
Po filloj un me disa foto, dhe pastaj secili qe mban kopsht te bukur, apo eshte dashamires i luleve, te sjell te tjera... :Lulja3: !
Ju pershendes edhe njeher, dhe shpresoj te kenaqeni me pamjet!

*sam1r*

----------


## sam1r

..................................................  ................... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sam1r

foto tjera................

----------


## Fittox

*Samir kam edhe une ca foto qe kam bere:*

----------


## Fittox



----------


## Fittox



----------


## PINK

trendafili im jua merr ne kthese ju . Pse ? Se e ujis per dite  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## master2006

Po me pelqen kjo teme shume, ja sapo bera edhe une nje foto...

----------


## sam1r

Nje tjeter bukuri.....

----------


## sam1r

ja ku erdha prap me foto te reja...

----------


## PINK

pink roses.

----------


## sam1r

.................................................

----------


## PINK

te tjera nga une ,

----------


## sam1r

........................................

----------


## Brari

ah mor samir sa mir e ke bo me kte teme 

pergezime per temen e bukur saimir..

do ish mire o samir qe ne fotot qe sjell te kuptojme dhe se ku jan keto lule..si jan vendosur ne raport me shtepine e ambjentet e tjera.. se ashtu kuptojme dhe shijet e kulturen tuaj..
pra jo vec lulja por dhe  rreth e rrotull pak..
mir do ish dhe emrat e luleve.. me i tregue..

ku jeton ti samir.. ?

vazhdo ..

----------


## sam1r

> ah mor samir sa mir e ke bo me kte teme 
> 
> pergezime per temen e bukur saimir..
> 
> do ish mire o samir qe ne fotot qe sjell te kuptojme dhe se ku jan keto lule..si jan vendosur ne raport me shtepine e ambjentet e tjera.. se ashtu kuptojme dhe shijet e kulturen tuaj..
> pra jo vec lulja por dhe  rreth e rrotull pak..
> mir do ish dhe emrat e luleve.. me i tregue..
> 
> ku jeton ti samir.. ?
> ...


1.Flm per komplimentet rreth temes..
2.Qellimi ne kte rast, dhe caku, jan lulet, dhe ne kte menyr, nuk e shoh te nevojshe qe ne foto ti kushtoj rendesi sfondit edhe aq..
3.Shija, kultura, dhe me shum, ke tek tema e vendit tim ku jetoj(Fushe Kosova), dhe vendit ku jam rritur(shiko temen: Foto nga komuna e Medvegjes)...
4.Emrat dhe te dhena per lulet, nuk i di...prandaj sti them dot :perqeshje: 
pershendetje Brari.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sam1r

Sapo kishin filluar te vyshket...dhe keto pika shiu, jane mese te mirpritura...

----------


## flag

> Pershendetje!
> Hapa kte temen, ne t'cilen do te duhej te postonim foto nga kopshtet dhe lulishtet tona. Deshiroj dhe apeloj per pjesmarrje dhe respektim te rregullave(mos posto foto te marra nga interneti). 
> Po filloj un me disa foto, dhe pastaj secili qe mban kopsht te bukur, apo eshte dashamires i luleve, te sjell te tjera...!
> Ju pershendes edhe njeher, dhe shpresoj te kenaqeni me pamjet!
> 
> *sam1r*


Ideja shume e mire edhe pse me siguri shume pak foto do te kemi raste ti shohim, fatkeqsisht, sepse ne Shqiptaret shume pak i vëmë rendesi.

Ju keni shkruar se do te na sjell *foto nga kopshti* mirepo te gjitha keto foto deri tani jan* te luleve ne kopsht*. Gje qe eshte dallim shume i madh.

Shpresojm se do te kemi rastin te shohim edhe kopshtin e jo vetem lulet nga afër.

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## sam1r

> Ju keni shkruar se do te na sjell *foto nga kopshti* mirepo te gjitha keto foto deri tani jan* te luleve ne kopsht*. Gje qe eshte dallim shume i madh.
> 
> Shpresojm se do te kemi rastin te shohim edhe kopshtin e jo vetem lulet nga afër.
> 
> Me respekt
> Flag


nuk kam kopsht te veqant te luleve flag, vetem se lule te shperndara neper oborin tim...si keto dy fotot me poshte!

Kenaquni me lulet, dhe madheshtine e tyre...

----------


## sam1r

Zemer.....e bardhe :buzeqeshje: !

----------

